# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Ведический брак - Вайшнавский брак. В чем различие?

## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

Харе Кришна!
Примите пожалуйста мои поклоны!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Пожалуйста помогите понять разницу между пониманием ведического брака и вайшнавского. Насколько я понимаю, есть разница. Так как в вед.культуре женщинам даже не обязательно посвящение получать - все приходит через служение мужу. И мантру они не повторяли. Муж служил Духовному Учителю, она - мужу, как Гуру, и так все прогрессировали. Принцип понятен, мы так же поклоняемся чистым преданным, и через это служение, получаем благословения Шрилы Прабхупады и Господа Чайтаньи. 
Но я часто вижу, что многие матаджи уходят в крайности...и считают, что впринципе им 16 кругов повторять не так строго нужно, ведь они служат мужу, который повторяет все. Да и инициация тоже не обязательна. И так далее. Или наоборот - бросаются в "проповедь", распространять книги, а обязанности жены на второй план...ведь мы не тело.

Хочу понять в чем же отличия? Что значит семейная жизнь не просто тихо мирно в ведической культуре, а что такое грихастха-ашрам в проповедническом движении ИСККОН? Что хотел Шрила Прабхупада? Какова роль именно матаджи в таком браке? 

Заранее спасибо.
Ваша слуга, Алина

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

*Для уточнения вопроса.. вчера мы с одной матаджи обсуждали эту тему, на что она мне сказала:*
_"В ИСККОН цель семейной жизни - служение Кришне (помогать друг другу, быть в команде) и воспитание детей в Сознании Кришны. Чайтанья Чандра про современную семейную жизнь очень хорошо говорил недавно - что не должно быть такого отношения, что муж это представитель Бога на земле и ему надо служить. В Кали югу это глупость. Брак должен быть основан на взаимном уважении и дружбе."
"В ведической - жена учит мужа дхарме. Так, по крайней мере, говорит Махабхарата. Про служить мужу ничего не говорит..."_
========
Очень надеюсь на Вашу помощь в разъяснении этого вопроса. Пока есть время до создания своего грихастха-ашрама)) ..чтобы дров не наломать..

----------


## Vishnu-tattva das

Мои поклоны,матаджи!




> Пожалуйста помогите понять разницу между пониманием ведического брака и вайшнавского. Насколько я понимаю, есть разница. Так как в вед.культуре женщинам даже не обязательно посвящение получать - все приходит через служение мужу. И мантру они не повторяли. Муж служил Духовному Учителю, она - мужу, как Гуру, и так все прогрессировали. Принцип понятен, мы так же поклоняемся чистым преданным, и через это служение, получаем благословения Шрилы Прабхупады и Господа Чайтаньи. 
> Но я часто вижу, что многие матаджи уходят в крайности...и считают, что впринципе им 16 кругов повторять не так строго нужно, ведь они служат мужу, который повторяет все. Да и инициация тоже не обязательна. И так далее. Или наоборот - бросаются в "проповедь", распространять книги, а обязанности жены на второй план...ведь мы не тело.
> 
> Хочу понять в чем же отличия?


*1."Ведическая" и "вайшнавская" различаются по цели.
2.При условии того,что муж идеален в исполнении своей Дхармы, все происходит так как вы описали.
3.Жена может полностью сосредоточиться на служении мужу или "броситься в проповедь",в любом случае это должно происходить по благословению ее мужа.Ее муж при этом,осознавая свою обусловленность не должен считать себя объектом поклонения своей жены.Он развивает у себя умонастроение Слуги своего гуру,а не умонастроение Господина своей жены.*





> Что значит семейная жизнь не просто тихо мирно в ведической культуре, а что такое грихастха-ашрам в проповедническом движении ИСККОН? Что хотел Шрила Прабхупада? Какова роль именно матаджи в таком браке?


*4.В нашем движении тот и другой должны помогать друг другу в духовной практике и при этом осознанно исполнять женские и мужские обязанности,стремясь преодолеть влияние ложного Эго. Семейная жизнь для нас должна стать полем культивирования Смирения,Терпения,Почтения к другим и Свободы от желания славы.Тринад апи суничена.... Только так можно продвигаться в воспевании.*

----------


## Vishnu-tattva das

> *Для уточнения вопроса.. вчера мы с одной матаджи обсуждали эту тему, на что она мне сказала:*
> [I]"В ИСККОН цель семейной жизни - служение Кришне (помогать друг другу, быть в команде) и воспитание детей в Сознании Кришны. Чайтанья Чандра про современную семейную жизнь очень хорошо говорил недавно - что не должно быть такого отношения, что муж это представитель Бога на земле и ему надо служить. В Кали югу это глупость.


*Да ни в какую югу муж не является представителем Бога...Но!Служение мужу в Кали югу никто не отменял.Это бы означало,что ведическое знание не абсолютно и не "работает" всегда. Просто в Кали югу мужчины теряют свои достоинства,как впрочем и женщины. 
*



> Брак должен быть основан на взаимном уважении и дружбе."
> "В ведической - жена учит мужа дхарме. Так, по крайней мере, говорит Махабхарата. Про служить мужу ничего не говорит..."


*Ну это уж слишком.Про служение мужу там очень много!*

----------


## Ананда Радхика дд (RNS)

:smilies:  Спасибо!
Мои поклоны.

Вс

----------

